# Any success stories for black ladies using donor egg & donor sperm abroad



## yetty (Oct 3, 2010)

Has any one had any success using clinics abroad or know of any afro carribean women who has? which clinic?
I am thinking of trying abroad after three failed attempts in the UK.
Thanks


----------

